

Building an automatic, beatmatched, infinite radio stream with Python - psobot
http://petersobot.com/blog/introducing-forever-fm/

======
sanderversluys
That's a really awesome hack! Thank you for the detailed explanation!

------
joezydeco
Insanely cool and it actually WORKS. Amazing job!

